# 3rd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment welcomes new commander



## Ravage (Jun 3, 2008)

FORT BENNING, Ga. (USASOC News Service, May 30, 2008) – The 3rd Battalion, *75th Ranger Regiment* welcomed its 19th commander in a ceremony at Fort Benning, Ga., May 29.

Lt. Col. Daniel R. Walrath assumed command from Col. Sean M. Jenkins during the ceremony. Col. Richard D. Clarke, *75th Ranger Regiment*. commander, presided over the event.

It was a tough talk to give for a number of reasons, he said.  

“Col. Jenkins is a man, Soldier and warrior who consistently came back to the Rangers when others were taking an easier path,” he said. “A commander who deployed the battalion into harm’s way on numerous occasions, who has led from the front both in training and on the battlefield, and who backs up his actions with deeds and not words.”

Clarke thanked Jenkins for his leadership and service to the Rangers, the Regiment and the nation. Jenkins departs command of the 3rd Bn., *75th Ranger Regiment*., to spend a year studying at Harvard University with a follow-on assignment as a brigade commander with the 101stt Airborne Division.  

Jenkins said the real reason for today’s ceremony is to celebrate the accomplishments of his battalion.

“For the last 23 months, I’ve had the opportunity to live the dream as the commander of the 3rd Ranger Battalion,” he said. “As the RCO said, there have been highs and lows, times of total, undeniable victory on the objective and the lows of saying good-bye to a brother and trying to explain to a loved one how it could have happened.”

Jenkins went on to talk about the five great Americans that were killed in action during his time as commander:  Sgt. James Regan, Pfc. Kristopher Thomas, Spc. Ryan Garbs, Cpl. Benjamin Dillon and Sgt. Steven Ganczewski.  

“It is to those Rangers and their families that I owe the greatest of thanks,” he said. They have given it all for us and for our country, for they made the ultimate sacrifice.”

He said it was not just the sacrifice of those few he was thankful for, but of all Rangers.

“My thanks go to the Rangers assembled in the front,” he said. “You have proven time and time again, despite all that is thrown your way, you are ready to answer the call from the known and the unknown and I am humbled to have stood in your midst.”

Clarke welcomed Walrath and his family back to Fort Benning and challenged him to remain true to his Ranger heritage.
“Your mission and focus should be clear - live the RangerCreed, care for these men and their Families and lead these men in battle,” Clarke said.

In the near future, Walrath will be leading the battalion on its 12th deployment since the War on Terror began in October 2001.

Before assuming command of 3rd Bn., Walrath served in a variety of positions with the *75th* *Ranger Regiment*. He was a rifle platoon leader with 3rd Bn., served as a staff officer and company commander with 1st Bn., at Hunter Army Airfield. Following numerous assignments, Walrath returned to 1st Bn., to serve has the executive officer. His most recent assignments include commander of 1st Battalion, 6th Infantry Regiment (Mechanized), 1st Armored Division in Baumholder, Germany, and the task force senior observer controller at the Joint Multinational Readiness Center in Hohenfels, Germany.

“Col. Clarke, thank you for this incredible opportunity and your confidence in me,” Walrath said. “I will not disappoint.”

Walrath also addressed his new Soldiers, the Rangers on the field.

“You and your predecessors have led the way since the dawn of our country and you continue to do so today at every opportunity,” he said. “ I am awed by your accomplishments, I am inspired by your sacrifice and today I am honored to join your ranks once again.”

Walrath was commissioned as an infantry officer from the U.S. Military Academy at West Point in 1988.  He is a graduate of the Infantry Officer Basic and Advanced Course, and the Army Command and General Staff College. A veteran of Operation Uphold Democracy in Haiti, Operation Joint Guardian in Kosovo and Operations Enduring and Iraqi Freedom, Walrath has earned numerous awards and decorations to include the Bronze Star Medal with two oak leaf clusters and the Meritorious Service Medal with four oak leaf clusters.

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News%20Archive/2008/June/080603-01.html


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jun 3, 2008)

Sounds like the right man for the job!!

Great speech to a bunch of Warriors. 

I hope he's up for the challenge. Sounds like he is. ;)


----------

